# Reconfigurer le clavier a l'origine avant ukelete ?



## orsayzon (19 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
 De retour avec mes problèmes Mac...


 J'ai modifié il y a qq temps mes paramètres clavier avec Ukelele afin de reconfigurer la touche "." (point) de mon  clavier Bluetooth Mobility Lab...


 Je l'ai fait et cela a fonctionné...


 Mais cette manip faisait planter mon logiciel de compte " Tout  comptes faits "!!! ( les soldes des comptes deviennent tous négatifs !)


 Au début, lorsque cela arrivait, je fermais TCF et je le relançais et  tout redevenait "dans l'ordre" ... et je m'y étais accommodé...


 Sauf que la ... Mes comptes sont en Négatifs et rien a faire pour remettre en ordre,,
 ---------
 Je pense que cela ne fonctionne plus depuis la dernière mise a jour de sécurité Apple ??)
 ---------
 DONC...
 Je souhaite remettre en route le clavier Apple d'origine ...
 Hélas, je n'ai pas sauvegardé les fichiers d'origine :
*- French-numerical.keylayout*
*ET*
*- French.keylayout*

 Savez vous ou je peux les trouver ?
 Ou.... Quelqu'un pourrait me les envoyer par mail ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 merci,,


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2013)

Salut *orsayzon*.

Espérons que mon ignorance du logiciel «Ukelele» ne confère pas à mon message un caractère _hors_saison_ _intempestif_... 

Si je pars de la supposition qu'avec «Ukelele» tu as utilisé comme base les fichiers de '_keyboard layout_' fournis dans le dossier de téléchargement du logiciel, que tu as édités et modifiés, au lieu d'en faire des sauvegardes séparées, alors :

- a) pour être opérationnels, ces fichiers de '_configurations de clavier_' au format XML doivent résider, soit dans ta _~/Library_ (Bibliothèque perso.), sous-dossier '_Keyboard Layouts_', soit dans la _/Library_ (Bibliothèque générale), sous-dossier '_Keyboard Layouts_', sous forme de fichiers portant l'extension _.keylayout_ ;

- b) les fichiers natifs de '_configurations de clavier_' Apple doivent être restés intacts, à l'adresse : _System/Library/Keyboard Layouts_, contenus dans le bundle : '_AppleKeyboardLayouts.bundle_'.

Dans ces conditions, le retour au clavier natif '_Français_' ou '_Français Numérique_' est toujours possible à tout moment, puisque ces configurations restent intactes dans le 'bundle' : '_AppleKeyboardLayouts.bundle_' de la Librairie-Système. 

Application de cette hypothèse, sanctionnée par un succès vs échec direct :  va au _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système.../Langue et texte/Méthode de saisie_, et là, dans la liste de toutes les langues cochables/décochables dans leurs boîtes de sélection respectives, tu devrais pouvoir récupérer les standards Apple : '_Français_' & '_Français Numérique_', voire décocher ta configuration de clavier éditée par «Ukelele» qui doit se montrer quelque part sous un nom différent, voire identique, selon tes choix lors de la sauvegarde du fichier.

Si tu coches la boîte d'option : '_Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus_', tu devrais voir dans la barre de menus du Finder le drapeau de la langue cochée par défaut, avec en menu déroulant la liste de toutes les langues dont tu as coché l'option dans les Préférences '_Méthode de saisie_' du menu '_Langue et texte_'. Tu pourrais donc avoir à la fois le '_Français_' standard Apple et le '_Français_' modifié via Ukelele. Avec la possibilité de jongler d'un clavier à l'autre, selon les cas : pour cela il suffit de sélectionner alternativement telle ou telle rubrique dans le menu déroulant, ce qui détermine aussitôt la configuration de clavier actuelle.

Petit visuel du panneau '_Méthodes de saisie_ :




Comme tu peux voir, j'ai coché '_Français_' & '_Français Numérique_' qui correspondent aux keyboard layouts standard d'Apple contenus dans le bundle : '_AppleKeyboardLayouts.bundle_', sous-dossier : '_Keyboard Layouts_' de la Bibliothèque-Système. Normalement inéditable par «Ukelele». 

Voilà mon hypothèse et la méthode permettant de la confirmer ou infirmer expérimentalement.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2013)

ce à quoi je rajouterai (de manière intempestive)

au kazoo ukelete modifie les fichiers centraux ( de la biblio OS)  on  retrouve les originaux Apple  en passant un coup de COMBO update


----------



## orsayzon (21 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

merci pour vos reponses,,,

J'ai téléchargé   
*OS X Mountain Lion Update v10.8.4 (Combo),,,*

Mais il n'y a pas de risque que cela efface mes données ?


ca fait quand meme : File Size: 809.98 MB


merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2013)

tu as lu ce qu'est une combo update?
ca ne redresse que l'OS  pas les données perso
ensuite ca dependra de la facon dont uketrucbidule  a bidouillé ( niveau session, ou niveau OS et session)


----------

